# getting shocked at RV campgrounds



## Jeff Wood (May 28, 2002)

I have a 91 Fleetwood Tioga 26' and have been experiencing a shock when touching metal (door handles tale pipes ect) when pluged into home or RV sites. Does anyone have any Idea that might check out. Any help would be greatly appreceited.

Thank you,
Jeff


----------



## BobW (May 31, 2002)

getting shocked at RV campgrounds

Sounds like you have a bad ground. Check your electrical box and see if the ground wire is connected securely. Also check the cable to the campground wire for a broken wire or bad connection.


----------



## hertig (Nov 15, 2002)

getting shocked at RV campgrounds

For less than 5 bucks you can get a plug in tester which will tell you if there is a ground
wire problem.


----------



## rv wizard (Nov 16, 2002)

getting shocked at RV campgrounds

Bond the frame to the electrical panel ground and ohm out that connection to the round prong on end of cord (should be 0 or close to 0 ohms). If not then you have a break in the cord wire to ground. Good luck & be safe.


----------

